# Second Slot Car Show at America On Wheels



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Just an announcement of the Second Slot Car Show at America On Wheels Transportation Museum in Allentown PA. If you were there last year for the 100 Years of Chevrolet Show, please note that our newest show, "Cars That Were Stars" will have just opened and visitors to the show on Saturday, April 14 will be among the first to see some very special cars from TV and Hollywood. You can see the promotional flyer at http://www.americaonwheels.org/events/SLOTCARWEEKENDFLYER.pdf. Several vendors are already committed to be a part of the museum's 4th Anniversary Weekend by being a part of the show in the Long Haul. If you wish to be a part of this event, please use the registration form found at http://www.americaonwheels.org/events/VENDORREGISTRATIONFLYER.pdf and get your form in now. This will be a chance to also get in touch with people who have not been attending the other shows, but have learned of this event at previous visits to the museum. You can learn more about America On Wheels by going to http://www.americaonwheels.org/ . And this will also be the debut of our Bianchi routed track in the Long Haul too. This track will then be available for special events at the museum including children's birthday parties, which will hopefully help us develop a new generation of slot car fans in Eastern Pennsylvania.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Just an update: several vendors from last time have their registrations in, and Kraz is joining the list for the first time this year. Tables are limited, but we already have a great mix of vendors on tap.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Just a reminder:

America On Wheels, the museum of on the road transportation in Allentown PA, will host it's second ever Slot Car Show. Vendors will be in the Long Haul on the museum's second floor on Saturday, April 14, 2012. The museum will open to patrons at 10:00 am and vendors will be set up until 4:00 pm. Regular museum admission, $7 for adults, less for children and seniors, will get visitors into the museum and the show. On this date, we will just have unveiled our newest show in the changing gallery, "Cars That Were Stars", featuring cars from Hollywood and TV. The museum has a changing exhibit of cars, trucks, bicycles, motorcycles, and even a Segway. There is a display case of slot cars in the museum's lobby, and our Bianchi routed track will make it's debut at this show allowing you to test out your purchases. The HubCap Café will be opened that day as well for hot dogs, milk shakes, egg creams, and ice cream. Play some of your favorite old 45's on any of our three vintage jukeboxes. See http://www.americaonwheels.org to learn more about the museum, and all that you can see when you visit. There are links on the site for our Fourth Anniversary which will include this date, and potential vendors can get a registration form from the site as well. I hope to see you there.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Reminder...vendors, get your reservation in now before the price per 8-foot table increases from $20 to $25 on April 1. There are still a few tables left, and a lot of interest is being generated among the museum patrons in both the slot car show, and the new exhibit that is opening in April: "Cars That Were Stars".


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

I just want to let you know what else we be going on at America On Wheels on April 14, in conjunction with the Second Annual Slot Car Show...

The following cars will make their debuts in the museum as part of the newest exhibit in the West Gallery:

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang car
Nelly Belle 1946 Jeep from the Roy Rogers Show
Ernie's Taxi from Its a Wonderful Life
Megatron from Transformers 3 (on site April 14 &15)
Muppet Car from The Muppet Movie
2002 pink Honda S200 driven by Suki in 2 Fast 2 Furious
1998 VW Beetle from Austin Powers 2
1940 Ford coupe from The Blob
Bette Davis Buick "Woody" Warner Bros. recognition gift car
David Lee Roth's 1951 Mercury seen in "California Girls" video

Also opening that day is an art exhibit, on the walls of the Long Haul where the slot car show will be held:

Automobile Design in the Golden Age: The Career Works of Theodore W. Pietsch II. This exhibit showcases works by former Studebaker designer Theodore W. "Ted" Pietsch II. Mr. Pietsch's career spanned the "Golden Age" of automotive design from the 1930s-1970s. He also contributed to the design of the Studebaker Avanti. Over 50 works will be on display from Mr. Pietsch's career.

This will be an exciting day at the museum. Come visit some of your favorite slot car vendors, and for the same admission price, see these new exhibits as well as the other displays in Allentown's America On Wheels transportation museum.

www.americaonwheels.org

PS: there are still a few vendor tables available.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

All packed and ready to go!!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bump...show is tomorrow, Saturday April 14.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

The tables are set up and ready for the show. I can't wait, although my son just got home on leave for the first time in 8 months today, and we are going to a AAA baseball game tonight. But tomorrow will be America On Wheels.


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

hi dave its me gg32,
how ya been?


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

I am doing well. It has been fun to promote slot cars at America On Wheels museum, and I keep dawdling as I build my slot car layout.

And how are you doing? I know I had found you once on FB, but no news lately. Are you still into RC, or are you doing any resin casting again?


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

i am doing well thanks,
i have been flying gas rc heli's since i gave up the modeling/casting shop back in '02 and now im getting my 10 year old boy into slots.
dont think ill be making anymore resin bodies as there is just too much out there now to enjoy,
take care and good luck with the show.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thanks Vendors*

I want to thank the wonderful group of vendors who again supported the America On Wheels show. And also thanks to the many slot fans who came to the museum for the displays and also supported the vendors. And special thanks to Justin Schmoyer, son of Jerry Schmoyer, for his helping introduce a number of first timers to slot cars on our Bianchi track. I think it was a win for everyone...


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Any pictures from the event Dave or video? Be nice to see what it all looked like. Sounds like a good event.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Photos will come soon. My son has been home from overseas with the USAF since Friday. He had not been home for 8 months, so we have been pretty crazy, and this weekend is a major memorial service for my sister-in-law. In the meantime I have started trying to sell a camper as we started working towards a lake home in the Poconos. When things slow down I will make sure to post some and link them to here. Thanks for asking...


----------

